# Early fish at Long Reef 9.04



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody interested in fishing Long Reef early tomorrow morning?
I had a quick look this arvo at the ramp and conditions have calmed down.
Let me know

Cheers

Wigg


----------

